

Perzo – Free Secure Communications - zimbatm
https://www.perzo.com/

======
zimbatm
Just submitted this because I think it's yet another of these fake secure
services that ride on the back of snowden's revelations. This one seem to be
culprit of centralized access with unverifiable and unvested security.\

EDIT: In other news, [https://jitsi.org/](https://jitsi.org/) is great for
chat/audio/video with OTR support

